# Buch IEC 61131-3 mit CoDeSys V3: ein Praxisbuch für SPS-Programmierer



## sps_technik_99 (10 Juli 2019)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich suche das Buch "IEC 61131-3 mit CoDeSys V3: ein Praxisbuch für SPS-Programmierer" von Jochen Petry. Leider ist es nicht mehr erhältlich. Hat jemand von euch das Buch und würde es mit den Lösungen verkaufen?
Würde mich freuen.


----------



## O'Gigis (12 Juli 2019)

Hier findest du für ganz schmales Geld ein gebrauchtes Buch ... 

https://www.amazon.de/SPS-Projektierung-Programmierung-Jochen-Petry/dp/3778519506

... ob da Lösungen mit dabei sind kann dich dir nicht sagen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2019)

O'Gigis schrieb:


> Hier findest du für ganz schmales Geld ein gebrauchtes Buch ...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/SPS-Projektierung-Programmierung-Jochen-Petry/dp/3778519506
> 
> ... ob da Lösungen mit dabei sind kann dich dir nicht sagen



Das ist doch ein ganz anderes Buch ( von 1990 )


----------



## O'Gigis (12 Juli 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein ganz anderes Buch ( von 1990 )



Stimmt :shock: 






Aber erhältlich


----------



## sps_technik_99 (12 Juli 2019)

Ich danke euch für eure Rückmeldung, aber ich suche tatsächlich genau das von mir angeführte Buch "IEC 61131-3 mit CoDeSys V3: ein Praxisbuch für SPS-Programmierer" von Jochen Petry. Vielleicht hat es ja jemand der sich davon trennen kann. ​


----------



## holgermaik (12 Juli 2019)

wie wäre es mit ausleihen in einer Bibliothek?
unter https://www.worldcat.org/  kannst du eine Suche in deiner Umgebung starten.


----------



## sps_technik_99 (12 Juli 2019)

Danke für den Tipp.  Ich habe nachgesehen. Leider ist die nächste Möglichkeit ca. 200km weg.


----------



## haldenbe (31 Dezember 2019)

Guten Tag, ich habe das von Ihnen gesuchte Buch. Allerdings ohne CD.
Mit den Lösungen weiß ich nicht was Sie da meinen ?


----------



## Kieler (1 Januar 2020)

Ich habe das Buch auch. Ich habe es hier über das Forum bekommen. Schon für meine erste SPS, eine AEG A120, hatte ich ein Handbuch von Jochen Petry. Daher hatte ich mich auch auf dieses Buch gefreut. Was für eine Enttäuschung. Es geht in diesem, recht umfangreichen, Buch nur minimal um Codesys 3. Nur ein paar Seiten. Ansonsten werden viele, mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Programmierbeispiele aufgeführt. Für den absoluten Anfänger vielleicht sinnvoll. Für einen Umsteiger von einem anderen System ist es nichts.


----------



## sps_technik_99 (2 Januar 2020)

Danke für die Information. Mit den Lösungen meinte ich die zum Buch gehörige CD. Mittlerweile konnte ich auf anderem Weg einen Blick ins Buch werfen und benötige das Buch nicht mehr. Danke trotzdem für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Marcelodias (23 November 2022)

sps_technik_99 schrieb:


> Danke für die Information. Mit den Lösungen meinte ich die zum Buch gehörige CD. Mittlerweile konnte ich auf anderem Weg einen Blick ins Buch werfen und benötige das Buch nicht mehr. Danke trotzdem für die Rückmeldung.


I have the CD at CD only chapter 5 and 7


----------

